# I actually finished one!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My DH said I should start finishing some things, especially before I join another quilt swap 
so, one down, about 25 bajillion to go..... (ya'll ignore the laundry hanging around! lol! )
Here is the front:











This is the back: my first machine quilting adventure!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

That is really, really pretty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's pretty. I need to follow your example and make something and not just collect quilt blocks.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. Matches the background too! Oh, I wasn't supposed to pay attention to that.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh my word! All those flying geese! No wonder it took a while. 

It was worth the effort from what I can see.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> Very nice. Matches the background too! Oh, I wasn't supposed to pay attention to that.


LOL! I didn't even notice that it all matched! Guess you could say I like those colors, huh? 

It is rare that the clothesline is empty. If it is, it must be raining!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> That's pretty. I need to follow your example and make something and not just collect quilt blocks.
> 
> Angie


Well, I sorta got backed into a corner. DH is usually just amused at my swaping blocks, and likes to look at them all.... but then I had to move my sewing machine to the kitchen area and he realized just how much material/blocks/stash/etc I had...... well he suggested I get some of the stuff finished up.
I sorta thought I should be a good wife and do that. I could probably fill my chirstmas list quiet well if I got them all done. lol!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Mamaj that one is so pretty. I am assuming that you did a stitch in the ditch? Or no? Very nice..
I know I would be so happy to be on that christmas list.
hummm my hubby sorta said the same thing the other day... maybe I better follow in your footsteps


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, lets say I attempted to stitch in the ditch! my ditch wandered around a bit.... lol!

Well, sometimes I just do what I want to when DH says stuff (shame on me!)
but, I really think he is right. I have one HUGE bin full of quilt blocks, tops and etc.... then yesterday I found 3 old quilts! and they are in serious need of repair. They have been in a box for 6 or 7 years out in storage! I thought I lost them when we moved.... guess not!
so, my work list is longer now.

I really think I will stick with hand quilting, unless it is really small... that machine stuff is hard to do!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's very pretty! 

Don't let your husband talk to mine, okay?

Halo


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

VEry, Very pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is really Beautiful, I Love those colors too, you did a great job, I know what you mean about being able to fill your Chistmas list.LOL
bopeep


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice Job


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty, lots of flying geese, ouch! I like the way you quilted it, stitch in the ditch always looks great!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> That's very pretty!
> 
> Don't let your husband talk to mine, okay?
> 
> Halo


well, mine has already accused me of corrupting you....
says yours won't want you talking to me anymore! LOL!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! It's so pretty and you did a fine job.
I should join the rest of you and follow Mamaj's lead and finish up some projects.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Your quilt is very pretty. Wow, all those flying geese took some time. 
I am trying to finish up some things too. My hubby kind of thinks I should get some of my flimsies quilted before I start more. We'll see. LOL
Winona


----------

